# draw length



## brace height (Feb 26, 2009)

What kind of release? Caliper, hinge???


----------



## jlallen_89 (Apr 1, 2009)

Caliper


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

jlallen_89 said:


> does shooting a bow with a release affect the draw length


No it doesn't and it doesn't matter what release you use. What use of release and type of release affects is your anchor point. Same affect as use of a loop or no loop. Anchor point changes. The draw length of bow does not change.


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

release changes nothing only anchor point. A D loop may change your DL slightly.


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

Well by measuring Im a 30" draw, but if I set my bow at 30 I anchor to far back and the string is nowhere near where it should be on my face, so I shoot at 29.5 with a 1/2' D-loop and everything is where it needs to be using my Truball ST 360 thumb release.


----------



## Hana Pa'a (Nov 18, 2005)

Slim37KS said:


> Well by measuring Im a 30" draw, but if I set my bow at 30 I anchor to far back and the string is nowhere near where it should be on my face, so I shoot at 29.5 with a 1/2' D-loop and everything is where it needs to be using my Truball ST 360 thumb release.


That would make you a 29.5" DL :wink:


----------

